# Hi! [Columbia, Mo] Looking for training partners in Central Missouri



## SteveD (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello, friends! I am looking for some family-friendly training partners in the Central Missouri area. I can tailor my own training to fit your own training needs. I have 20+ years experience in various martial arts, mainly Japanese Jujitsu. I have also practiced (to some extent) karate, wing chun, escrima, and catch wrestling. I have also "coached" cardio kickboxing. Certified Personal Fitness Trainer. I teach history, mainly ancient history.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 3, 2017)

SteveD said:


> Hello, friends! I am looking for some family-friendly training partners in the Central Missouri area. I can tailor my own training to fit your own training needs. I have 20+ years experience in various martial arts, mainly Japanese Jujitsu. I have also practiced (to some extent) karate, wing chun, escrima, and catch wrestling. I have also "coached" cardio kickboxing. Certified Personal Fitness Trainer. I teach history, mainly ancient history.


 
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 4, 2017)

Too long since I have stopped in Meet and Greet.

Greetings SteveD.  Hope you enjoy your time here.  I have roots in Laclede county, but haven't been there in many years.


----------

